# Paindane challenge May 2012 Mozambique



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking for an expression of interest from people who would consider travelling to Sth Africa next May 2012 for the Paindane Challenge in Mozambique. Myself and the missus, Palmy mick and a few of the Palmy army and wives are keen. I'm pretty sure Stealth would look after us with yaks to use over there. Anyway early days let's see who's keen. If you indicate your interest I'll PM you and keep you in the loop as we scheme, bribe and fine tune the details.  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

ant mate id be keen for this for sure. i saw some pics on facebook from the stealth guys looks the goods.
cheers jay


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ant, definitely interested.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Jayman and dru will keep you in the loop as we fine tune and develop Stealth Team Australia, a sponsorship deal would be nice ;-) ;-)

Bye for now
Ant


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

id like to express my interest in getting some MOZ Spanish


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After four years of false hopes, dashed expectations, let downs and multiple trips to SA not happening because people are generally quite pathetic, I'll believe it when I see it.

Pencil me in.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> After four years of false hopes, dashed expectations, let downs and multiple trips to SA not happening because people are generally quite pathetic, I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> Pencil me in.


"BEWARE"...there can be some very dodgie dudes over there...spooled 1 quote is on the money...what ever happened to that thread posted by that dude over in SA on the Paindaine challenge...it went something like...akff members must just get there and everything will be organised..accomodation...ect...!!!

the logistics alone in getting from Durban to Mozambique can be daunting...a hire car(something capable of handling those roads),and insurance alone would drain the $$$$.
that comp generally has some major sponsors...and if they want this internationall kiwi,Aussie team,one of them has to come to the negotiating table and make some incentive/garanteed offer to make the logistics feasable..besides,they sell there product on the Aussie market anyway...

perhaps this thread will just disappear ???


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

we are in talks with the stealth boys over there at the moment trying to work out some package deals and so forth, will keep all in the loop when i know more.
cheers mick


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sending an email to The Bruce as we speak , see if we can get it happening , i think he will be keen, will let you know what transpires


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm interested again/still.
Still can't get a flight direct to Durban. Winds up being ~24hrs travel time from LAX to Frankfurt to J-berg to Durban.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

should know the dates for next years event in the next week or so... then will be able to get the ball rolling!!!
stay tuned.
cheers mick


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

should know the dates for next years event in the next week or so... then will be able to get the ball rolling!!!
stay tuned.
cheers mick


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bump?


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

still waiting for the dates to be fixed to bring you more info.......
cheers mick


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got this message through from Brett. Start your travel plans everyone.

paindane dates are confirmed 100 %...
[18/10/2011 11:31:26 PM] Brett Challenor: 29/04/2012 till05/05/2012


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

We need some feedback on what all those interested in going to the comp in Mozambique would like to do, and how much time everyone wants to spend in Africa. At the moment we are trying to negotiate airline fares with flexible travel dates, but we don't have much information on that yet.

A possible itenerary for the trip would be as follows.
Arrive in Durban. Spend 2 days there, fishing, sightseeing, touring the Stealth factory, and generally getting over the jet lag. This will be a good chance for everyone to prepare gear for the competition.
Leave early the next day on the journey to Paindane. We intend to break the long journey up by touring one of the major game reserves, and staying there for the night. The next day we are on our way again to Paindane. Arrive at Paindane, fish the competition, and then return.

I know that this itenerary is very non specific, but it gives you an idea of what we are aiming to do. There is a place about an hour drive from Paindane, where people can fly in and out of if they only have time to attend the comp. Some people will probably want to go from the competition to see more of the sights like Victoria falls and such. Some may wish to travel before the comp. If there are family or partners of competitors wanting to attend, we would try to organise some suitable activities to pass the time for them while the fishing is on.
We will post prices on the package as soon as we have more details. Africa is a very affordable place to travel with some wonderful dining experiences. To give an example of costs, last years fully catered competitor package converts to about $480 aud. so the package should be quite affordable.

Give us your thoughts either through here or by emailing [email protected] 
As for the competition, Stealth Evo's will be supplied for the competitors to use, and possible other sponsors providing gear as well. (still working on that one).


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Des - fantastic to start hearing more info.

I like the general plan. For those of us bringing SWMBO could there be an option that spent a little more time at the Game safari? Activities for our partners would be good as you mention. Also, I doubt that I am the only guy thinking of using this as an opportunity to purchase a Stealth and blood it at the comp. For this to work there are some logistics involved:- 
a) need a little time at the beach before the comp to do a basic setup.
b) getting it home (to Aus).

Possibly easier simply to use the loaners, but there is temptation here.

I am watching this very eagerly!

Dru


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm glad that you are keen Dru. One possibility might be that all the Ausssie boats be in team colours with the option to buy after the comp. We would get them shipped over in the next container that we bring, but that might mean a bit of a wait for the goods. 
I'm sure that anyone who thought that they needed more time at the beach would be welcome to go over a day or so earlier, or if all those that are going feel the same way we just add a day in. As for the game reserves, it would depend on the majority of the people there and what time they have. If everyone wants to turn the journey to Paindane into more than 2 days, I have no problem with it. Just remember that there is always time after the comp. We just have to nut out the logistics of it. This is why feedback now is good.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

OK you slackers, fess up waiting for next year.

Looks like I can still make it. Anything particular you want checked out. Recon for next seaon?


----------

